# UPDATE: I guess I will be aggressive with the breeder (Old Topic)



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

I fired my original breeder not long ago and have been trying to get my original deposit back. I've been very, very, very flexible through all of this. I eventually filed a BBB complaint (7th for them) and a PayPal dispute. I'm thinking about putting a negative review on Yelp & Google for their Pet Spa and attaching our text history. Too much or do you think it may help others?

They own a Pet Spa and breed the V's "doing business as".

On another note, I've found a nice hobby breeder that I've very comfortable with and looking forward to the next litter.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: I guess I will be aggressive with the breeder*

Just for giggles, here is our texting history... not including the last communication where she asked me who I was!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: I guess I will be aggressive with the breeder*

OMG. This is shocking! Hope you find a good breeder soon!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: I guess I will be aggressive with the breeder*

Actually, I'm pretty confident we have found a very nice hobby breeder. Just waiting on a litter. Still want my deposit back though


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: I guess I will be aggressive with the breeder*

Okay
I have to ask this question. 
Did you ever read the breeders contract. Some deposits are refundable and some are not.
Did you ever look at the pups pedigree or clearances before placing the deposit?

Plenty of breeders have full time jobs, dogs to take care of, and try to have a little bit of family time.
Find a breeder that has most of your questions answered on their website before you contact them, or they send a email with all the information you need to make a decision.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: I guess I will be aggressive with the breeder*

Thank you for reminding me why I should never be a breeder.

Communication is tough. I have a sire that has been used for a few litters. 

The breeder does not sell a pup unless the person comes out for a meet and greet first and a deposit is given at that time. Non-refundable. Otherwise she will not sell. Has had litters since the early '70's and hasn't had problems because communication and understanding occurs FIRST.

Good luck. 

Lament of a Stud Dog

My job is making puppies, and I get two tries at that. 

They pat me on the head and say ‘good boy’ – and that, is that. 
Its half my job to give ‘em teeth and top lines, 
fronts and other, 
remember it’s only half my job, they also have a mother. 

It’s NOT my job to carry pups and make ‘em grow
and nurse ‘em, and feed and clean and make ‘em strong, that’s for the mother and her person. 

It’s not my job to wean - and feed the calcium and food, 
and stack and gait and housebreak, and make ‘em showing brood.
It’s NOT my job, to plan the breeding and learn what produces well, 
to study pedigrees, learn what’s there and pick out what to sell. 

It’s NOT my job to guarantee champs,
- the breeder picks the pair. 
To mate, and whelp, and feed, and show,
and HOPE the champ is there. 

It’s NOT my job to be on hand, when points are given out, 
the breeder, owner, dam and friends take credit, with a shout. 


It’s NOT my job to deliver a win, it’s only genes I sell. 

But, let the puppies turn out BAD, and guess who catches ****!! ​

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: I guess I will be aggressive with the breeder*

EDDie - your on this forum so start searching for ?'s to ask your new breeder - there is no eccuse 4 any breeder not to answer ?'s - sounds like you never got or signed a contract with this idiot - if so - you should get the dep back - may have to fight 4 it !!!!!!! research research research !!!!!!!!!!!! protect yourself & the new pup


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: I guess I will be aggressive with the breeder*

Sounds like business as usual. It's not like these guys specialize in customer service departments. 

Could be broker, though... Never know, no contact, no address. 


I got a hold of Sammy's breeder by word of mouth.... I went (with cash in my pockets), I saw (dog's living conditions) , I chose (because I :-* dogs).... Never looked back... :-*

All this happened one stormy afternoon in April 2011, before anyone had a chance to even look at the litter. 
Many never bother to take a drive up to the breeder's and expect miracles. 
These are dogs, and health, daily living conditions, temperament of parents and breeder attitude toward the breed was my only concern. When I met the Sammy's grandmother, a 16.5 year old dog, that sealed the deal. 
She died a year later, from old age. Bless her. 

Honestly, I don't pretend to hunt him so my only criteria were health, temperaments, and care. 

Cash is king when it comes to money ;D


Follow your own instincts and judgement, instead. 
So sorry about your experience, Eddie, hope you find what you're looking for. 

Kind regards, 
Julius


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: I guess I will be aggressive with the breeder*

It didn't take much for me to find this breeder online. I'd be a little concerned with the fact that they have another litter born a month after their first, and the fact that they have a litter of jack russells as well.

I think you made the right decision- trust your gut. Best of luck getting your deposit back. And as many have pointed out- use this as a building block to find your next breeder so you will get the RIGHT breeder. This experience will help you ask the right questions, ensure you see the contract and check lines to make sure you're getting what they tell you that you'll be getting. I would look at it as a somewhat positive experience since you are learning a great deal and what breeders should NOT do. Nothing is worse than learning these things after you've picked up your new baby V.


----------



## Ollywebb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: I guess I will be aggressive with the breeder*

That whole process seems outrageous. No disrespect but that's an awful amount of money to part with without seeing the dog first. I definitely wouldn't have settled for just a picture of the dam. How can they expect you to part with a deposit without seeing the pups? What if you saw them and didn't like what you saw? I.e living conditions, health conditions, size, deformities etc etc nightmare. Also, it seems suspicious that they would have 2 litters within a month. Is this normal for your side of the pond? I feel bad that you've had to make a complaint, but it sounds like more people need to do the same with that breeder.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: I guess I will be aggressive with the breeder*



datacan said:


> Sounds like business as usual. It's not like these guys specialize in customer service departments.
> 
> Could be broker, though... Never know, no contact, no address.
> 
> ...


text book way to go about it imo


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: I guess I will be aggressive with the breeder*



Eddiemoto said:


> I'm thinking about putting a negative review on Yelp & Google for their Pet Spa and attaching our text history. Too much or do you think it may help others?
> They own a Pet Spa and breed the V's "doing business as".


Not having the full context of all discussions, e-mails, etc that aren't part of the text message chain, it's difficult to make a "judgement". In answer to your question above though, my personal thought is that it is seemingly an effort to essentially "punish" the Pet Spa business by leaving negative reviews on Yelp and Google is because you're angry with the people who are involved in more than one enterprise. You've not utilized the Pet Spa, so leaving a negative review for a differing business is really not a valid review. 
Ken


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: I guess I will be aggressive with the breeder*

I agree with what Ken said. If you'd like to create a page for them as a breeder on yelp, that would be a great place to leave a review. I also agree that a summary of your experience with the breeder may be more powerful than the text message image, as there appear to be some gaps where you were able to communicate via phone. 

My deposit was non refundable, but I was able to see the contract before sending it. The breeder essentially stopped communicating with you, in this case. There was no guarantee that you would get anything for your money as you hadn't even seen the terms. Best of luck in getting your money back!! I'm glad to hear you've found a breeder you trust.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: I guess I will be aggressive with the breeder*

Clearly, like many others, I’m learning what a person should and shouldn’t do. My lost dog and breeder that I got her from was amazing, so I didn’t come into this as guarded as maybe I needed to. However, this isn’t the first time I have had to learn a few lessons the hard way. 

TexasRed, I understand many breeders have full time jobs. A matter of fact, if you look through the texts, you will see that I’m EXTREMELY understanding of this situation.


R E McCraith, I have to be honest, I would love the deposit back and should be able to since I was never even able to get my hands on the contract until after I severed our relationship. A little like loaning money to a relative I guess… Don’t loan it unless you are willing to give it to them 

Ollywebb1, no disrespect taken. You are absolutely right. 

WillowyndRanch/luv2laugh, I’m not sure of any other way to proceed. When you DBA, you are accepting that these organizations are linked. I have placed some comments already and specifically mentioned the scenario. I also didn’t go into too great of detail. Hopefully, the next person simply say hmmmmm.


I really appreciate everyone’s feedback. I’m going to continue to build a relationship with the new breeder, head out and see here current dogs and continue to learn more about this breed.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: I guess I will be aggressive with the breeder*

I thought I would purposely drudge up this old topic for an update.

The breeder we found after this fiasco was amazing. Unfortunately, they lost the litter and we have been waiting every since. Keeping us in mind, she suggested another breeder not long ago and we expect puppies sometime next week.

I think, hope, pray that our patience will be rewarded. I'm confident it will.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I remember your story well!! Glad you are finally (year later) getting your baby!!
Maybe this is the one that was meant to be...

Did you ever get your deposit back??
What breeder is your new baby coming from ultimately??
CONGRATS...or should I wait till you have pup in arms??
Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Probably should wait. I'm kind of to the point that I won't truly believe it until the little guy is in hand. 

Nope, never got the deposit back, but her BBB rating took a big hit as well as yelp, google and other social media that she was involved in. Kept claiming she would send it, but never did. 

This breeder is out of Maine and has only had a couple of litters. I was a bit concerned until I talked with him. He has been working directly with my previous breeder each time. The Sire and Dam have a very good pedigree. Grandpa is even Jnek's King Ralph.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well Ok Than!! 
Good Luck, and keep us posted!!

Have you picked out any names for your baby yet?? 
Keep us in the loop.... we are all like expectant grandparents here in the Forum and can't wait to hear about new arrivals.
Yours has been a LONG time a commin!!!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

I will keep folks updated. I will probably get a little obnoxious as the time to bring him home draws closer. 

I'm leaning towards Dudley for a name. I have no idea why. Of course, that could all change the second we meet.


----------



## 2mnyk9z (Oct 11, 2012)

This sounds exactly like the same breeder we used when we got our puppy in 2012. Very little communication, cryptic messages, and woe is me mentality. When it came time to receive our pup we were going to fly to get him. Couldn't pin down a time, place, etc. Always excuses. Finally I contacted her business partner and he delivered our puppy to us by driving from PA to Mass where we my husband met him.Told him I didn't want anything to do with communicating with her ever again since she was so scattered. 
We had a contract, do have a contract I should say. But---- cannot get a response to our request for papers which were promised after neuter proof. At this point it doesn't matter. Glad we got our dog whom we love dearly, and upon looking more closely at this business it does indeed seem we were just fortunate that it happened for us. 
We had just lost a long time dog family member when we started our quest for a Vizsla puppy and were desperate for one. We had another dog at home that was very lonely and were trying to do right by her. 
We have our name on a list for one of Widdershin's puppies, and cannot wait to enjoy another V puppy this summer. Good luck to you with your new baby. Thanks for posting your trials and tribulations, you cannot make this stuff up!!!Life is an adventure for sure.


----------



## 2mnyk9z (Oct 11, 2012)

This is our Vizsla puppy soon after we finally got him home!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

I'm really glad it worked out for you. I do hope though that others will be spared the same troubles and tribulations. 

As for us, we are counting down the days. I will be flying out to pick out our puppy in a few weeks. We will get to bring him home Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Eddiemoto... I am so happy for you... finally you will be V'd
Where is your pup coming from?? Do Tell.

Have you been considering names ??? 
WE (in the Forum) Love to be Part of your experience...( we love to relive, and re-LOVE)
Please keep us in the loop... any pic's from the breeder (???) and updates as to your dogs personality.
We are eager for updates... please don't be shy, and keep us in the dark. 8)


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Well then, see this thread. I will be happy to keep everyone in the loop since most of my friends and family really want me to shut up.


----------

